# Manual para Diseño de Transformadores



## DaRk-BJT

Navegando por internet encontré este documento muy bueno que a mi me sirvio y me dio muy buenos resultados.

PD: El Archivo esta en Excel y al abrirlo les arrojara una opción de si desean Habilitar Macros... deben ponerle que SI ... para que no se asusten y no piensen que tiene virus.


----------



## Juan Romero

Esta interesante el archivo, pero para los que estan interesados en un programa mas especializado en el diseno de transformadores de baja y alta frecuencia les recomendaria que busquen este programita "Magnetic Designer" en aqui URL, es un programa de la empresa Intusoft . Estoy seguro que les va a gustar.


----------



## dcmdcm

Exelente aporte, muy completo, habia querido a aprender a bobinar transformadores, pero no habia podido. Voy a hacer pruebas con los datos del documento, espero hacerlo bien.

Gracias por el doc.


----------



## bruno_nqn

buenisimo el doc! muchismas gracias por el aporte... no lo habia visto antes jeje


----------



## marcos pedreañez

Mis estimados colegas ya fui a la pagina que indica el ingeniero,Les pregunto como hago para bajar dicho programa ,porque de verdad no se..Gracias por la colaboración


----------



## bruno_nqn

tenes q pinchar el link y luego dirijirte a "free demo software" y ahi abajo esta el programa "Magnetics Designer Demo Software"


----------



## marcos pedreañez

Gracias BRUNO por ese dato  .Yo eso de bajar programas no soy bueno.Gracias por toda la colaboración prestada...ok


----------

